# I should have seen this coming



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I really should have. First Puffy got sick, I never truly figured out what was wrong with him , but I cleaned the stuff in his hospital tank with a bleach solution. Then to be on the safe side I cleaned the 10 gallon where Simba would be going with just hot water, seeing as the thermometer had been in the tank before it was in the hospital tank when Puffy got sick. I guess I didn't clean the 10 gallon well enough to get rid of whatever was in there.

I went on a week long college trip, and have come back to a dead Simba. My beautiful, gentle, little yellow finned blue eyed lamb is gone because I didn't think hard enough or long enough or clean well enough. If he was anything like Puffy was when he was sick, I know for a fact he was sick and in pain for at least a day, as well as lethargic and weak, and probably unable to reach air before he died... I killed him.

Simba, I'm so, so, so sorry this happened. You were the most patient, adorable, sweet, little boy in the whole entire world. You were only with me a few months, and I never really got any good photos of you, or anything really. I'll miss you. Swim through silver skies in fishy heaven; may you never feel pain again. Rest In Peace...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry ...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You did NOT kill him. Don't beat yourself up. You cleaned the tank and that's what you're supposed to do. He got sick. Sometimes it happens no matter what steps we take. I might have been something in your water and not something in the tank. I'm really sorry.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks VayGirl, but I still can't help but halfway feel that I could have done more and prevented whatever got to him from getting to him. :|


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I understand. I went through the same thing with my guppies and Senor fish.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! R.I.P Simba.


----------



## eggman123 (Sep 23, 2010)

He must have been very good to you. Sorry this happened to you. R.I.P Simba.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Vaygirl. I felt the same way when 2 of mine died. We all tend to blame ourselves. If only I would have done this or if only I had kept the water cleaner, etc. Sometimes things happen that are beyond our control.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Rest in peace Simba. Sorry about your loss JKF. <=[ He sounds like he was such a wonderful boy!


----------

